# Methode, die Veränderungen in Datenbank zeigt?



## Laura_Laura (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo an alle !
ich bin ganz neu in diesem Forum angemeldet und hoffe dass ihr mir helft,,
Also,  wie kann man eine klevere Methode in Java implementieren, die die Veränderungen in einer Datenbank alle 30 Sekunden rausfindet und diese Veränderungen zeigt?
vielen Dank im voraus..
Laura


----------



## SlaterB (14. Mai 2007)

Gibts nicht, aber einfach zu machen:
mit der DB darf nur ein einziges Java-Programm kommunizieren,
alle die zur DB wollen gehen nun zu diesem Programm,
und das merkt sich dann alle Veränderungen

mit einfach meine ich natürlich nur das Grundprinzip, kann man beliebig komplex machen


----------



## abollm (16. Mai 2007)

Laura_Laura hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo an alle !
> ich bin ganz neu in diesem Forum angemeldet und hoffe dass ihr mir helft,,
> Also,  wie kann man eine klevere Methode in Java implementieren, die die Veränderungen in einer Datenbank alle 30 Sekunden rausfindet und diese Veränderungen zeigt?
> vielen Dank im voraus..
> Laura



Zunächst unabhängig von einer möglichen Java-Methode mal eine Frage nach der DB:
Welche DB verwendest du?

Abhängig davon gibt es einige unterschiedliche und mögliche Ansätze.
Bei Oracle fallen mir spontan MVs und MVLogs ein.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (16. Mai 2007)

Trigger an jede Tabelle hängen welche Änderungen in eine andere Tabelle protokollieren. Diese Tabelle dann alle 30sek abfragen


----------



## abollm (18. Mai 2007)

KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Trigger an jede Tabelle hängen welche Änderungen in eine andere Tabelle protokollieren. Diese Tabelle dann alle 30sek abfragen



Das nenn ich mal eine Hau-Drauf-Methode!

Im übrigen würde ich das ereignisgesteuert aus der DB machen und es demzufolge dem RDMBS überlassen, sich dann zu melden, wenn in einer der entsprechenden Tabellen sich etwas geändert hat (U/I/D).


----------

